# الى عشاق التعليم الذاتى: احدث شرح معتمد لبرنامج REvit - MEP 2012\2013



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (7 يوليو 2012)

السادة مديرى الموقع والسادة الاعضاء والوزار
شكرا لزيارة الموضوع
------------- طبعا فى البلاد اللى بتصمم بنية تحتية واسعه التخطيط مش بيشتغلوغير باخر طفرة فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات مثلا فى الولايات المتحدة لانة سهل جدا ومفتوح المصدر ودى كارثة برمجية - يعنى ممكن مهندس تكنولوجيا معلومات يحل محل سيتك -هما كدة لذلك ادامك ست شهور تقدر تحترف فيها الطرق المعتمدة لاستخدام البرنامج دة---------------------- 
*دة كورس كامل لبرنامج REvit MEP والمصنف رقم واحد فى تصميم وحساب العمليات الهندسة المتخصصة فى الاليكتروميكانيكال وهما عبارة عن كورسين احداهما 4,67 GB والاخر 12,8 GB*
-----------------------------------
دول دروس الكورس الاول: 4,67 GB
The tutorials are:
A Better Understanding Of Revit Architecture Families for Advanced Users 
Best Practices for Mapping your Revit MEP Route 
BIM - Towards a Sustainable Future using Revit Architecture and Revit MEP 
BIM 101 - A Crash Course for Builders 
High-End Visualization in Five Easy Steps Using Autodesk Revit, 3ds Max and Maxwell Render 
Horrible Hacks and Other Tips and Tricks for Revit Power Users 
How to Create Construction Documents with Revit MEP
Introduction to Revit Programming 
Managing Large and Complex Revit Models 
Tips and Techniques for Analysis with Revit Structure 
Top Ten Ways to Peak ROI from BIM - Part I 
Top Ten Ways to Peak ROI from BIM - Part II\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\مشاهدة المرفق Autodesk REvit Tutorials from Autodesk Subscription.txt\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\​*********************************************************************
الكورس الثانى:12,8 GB​Revit Architecture 2008 Curtain Systems 
Revit Architecture 2008 Custom Families 
Revit Architecture 2008 Details and Keynotes 
Revit Architecture 2008 Massing Objects 
Revit Architecture 2008 Site and Model Linking 
Revit Architecture 2008 Updates 
Revit Architecture 2009 Arch'l Beam Family 
Revit Architecture 2009 Miscellaneous 
Revit Architecture 2009 Samples 
Revit Architecture 2010 Curved Wall Tricks 
Revit Architecture 2010 Samples 
Revit Building 5.1 3D House start to Finish Revit Building 8.1 A to Z 
Revit Building 8.1 House Kit 
Revit Building 9 Detailing 
Revit Building 9 Keynotes, Tagging, Materials 
Revit Building 9 Mastering Roofs 
Revit Building 9 New Features 

​\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\​مشاهدة المرفق CADClips Autodesk Revit Tutorials.txt\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*********************************************************************​


----------



## agordat1977 (7 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك لو انت عاملوا تورنت يبقى أسهل للتحميل*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع شيق وممتاز لكن لا أعرف طريقة التحميل


----------



## دبوسه (7 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع شيق وجميل لكن اريد ان احمل الشرح لكن لا يمكننى 
نرجو رفعة على موقع اخر يمكن التحميل من خلاله


----------



## أكرم حمزه (7 يوليو 2012)

الرجاء اعادة تحميله على موقع أخر لأنني ابحث عن دروس تعليم الرفت أم أي بي منذ فتره طويله 
مع شكري لجميع الجهود الخيره


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (8 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايديك
وفعلا ياريت لو ملف تورنت


----------



## abdelrhman86 (8 يوليو 2012)

you need to have premium account


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 يوليو 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> الرجاء اعادة تحميله على موقع أخر لأنني ابحث عن دروس تعليم الرفت أم أي بي منذ فتره طويله
> مع شكري لجميع الجهود الخيره


شكرا على المرور
اود ان اذكريك بان الروابط لكل كورس مرفوعه الى 2 او 3 شركات اكيد فى واحدة منهم هتفتح فى بلدك
واهمها شركة rapidgator. فيها تحميل مجانى على 5 روابط يعنى كل يوم رابط 
وشركة تحتاج الى تسجيل وسيتم الفتح المجانى ليك فورا
برجاء المتابعه وانا تحت امركم يا اخوانى المباركين


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 يوليو 2012)

rapidgator.net/
الشركة دى مرفوع عليها الملفات والتحميل المجانى متاح فيها الى اى بلد وفى اى وقت وباى كمية
يمكنكم التاكد
شكرا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (9 يوليو 2012)

*Rapidgator*
http://rapidgator.net/file/23343032/asubst.part1.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/23343051/asubst.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/23343009/asubst.part3.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/23343026/asubst.part4.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/23343008/asubst.part5.rar.html​[COLOR=#009900 !important]Download[/COLOR]​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (9 يوليو 2012)

abdelrhman86 قال:


> *Rapidgator*
> http://rapidgator.net/file/23343032/asubst.part1.rar.html
> http://rapidgator.net/file/23343051/asubst.part2.rar.html
> http://rapidgator.net/file/23343009/asubst.part3.rar.html
> ...


هل من مشاكل؟؟


----------



## عمرو سليم (10 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا سأحملهم ان شاء الله 

و لزيادة الفائدة موقع لتعليم الريفيت 
http://draftsman.wordpress.com/


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## Ihab-b (10 أغسطس 2012)

في البداية أود أن أشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع لأنه مفييييييييييييد جدا
ولكن لي رجاء عندك وأتمنى أن تلبي هذا الرجاء
الموقع الذي رفعت عليه الملفات يحتاج إلى دفع من أجل تحميل الملفات الكبيرة لذلك أتمنى منك أن تقوم برفع الملفات تورنت بحيث نستطيع تحميلها بسهولة
أتمنى أن لا يكون هذا الطلب ثقيل عليك
وشكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## eng.mohnd (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الملفات غير موجودة على روابط الشركة *Rapidgator 

*


----------



## aboallol (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الملفات غير موجودة على روابط الشركة Rapidgator 
والموقع الثاني rapidgator يحتاج لاشتراك ودفع.*


----------



## أكرم حمزه (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء أعادة رفع الملفات على مواقع أخرى
مع الشكر


----------



## Mfbalex (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يا أخي مشكور علي مجهودك بس عاوزين نعرف كيف نحمل هذه الكورس ولك الشكر


----------



## Ihab-b (17 أكتوبر 2012)

أشكر جهدك أخي العزيز ولكن نرجو رفعهم تورنت لنتمكن من تحميلهم ولو فيها عذاب 
في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله ويكفي أنك رجل طيب لتشاركنا هذه الفائدة 
بجد شكرا وأتمنى ان لا تتأخر علينا


----------



## zanitty (17 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت تورنت يا هندسه علشان احجام الملفات كبيره جدا الداون لود العادى حيبقى متعب جدا


----------



## eng/M.A.SHAWKY (27 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بدور على الكورس دا من بدرى ياريت حد يسهل طريقة التحميل لانى مش قادر احمل الكورس


----------



## sayed062 (26 فبراير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل







abdelrhman86 قال:


> *Rapidgator*
> http://rapidgator.net/file/23343032/asubst.part1.rar.html
> http://rapidgator.net/file/23343051/asubst.part2.rar.html
> http://rapidgator.net/file/23343009/asubst.part3.rar.html
> ...


----------



## Rania Esmail (28 فبراير 2013)

فعلا ياريت لوالفايلات دي موجوده على موقع تاني 
لاني فعلا محتاجه اتعلم الشوب دروينج جداااااااا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed062 (1 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجوا الرفع علي موقع اخر


----------



## مهندسه باور (29 يونيو 2013)

ياجماعه انا محتاجه اتعلم شوب دروينج اكتر وسالت وقالولى ان الريفيت هو احدث برنامج شوب دروينج لانظمه التكييف بيحسب ويرسم انا عاوزه بجد اعرف هل يمكن لى تعلمه ذاتى ام اخذ كورس فيه وفين ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرورى جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## next life (12 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور عالافادة


----------



## engineer (12 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

